# Squat of 5 years is goin into Foreclosure Im asking of any and all advice



## Victor (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi all I joined STP around 2016 been squatting since 2013 when I returned into a home that owners defaulted on and was left vacant, been here trouble free for 5 years but got a letter posted on front door that its goin into foreclosure sale on July 24 im concerned about what I should do Stay or remove all my belongings. Any and all advice is Greatlly appreciated..


----------



## bystander (Jul 9, 2018)

I really have no legal background or experience in squatters rights... but good luck man, after five years thats gotta be stressful. I feel for yeah and hope for nothing but a positive out come.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jul 9, 2018)

Dude look into squatter's rights in your area if you had mail delivered there like 2 years f****** house is yours in some states especially if you have mail from 2 years ago that you can prove you've been having mail delivered look into your state squatter's rights bro that's all I can say


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 10, 2018)

Adverse possession is the law you want to look into. Though by the sounds of it you might be a little late on getting your ducks in a row on this one. In California if you've occupied a land/house and used it as your own for 5 years while also making improvements/keeping the place up & paying the property taxes for those 5 years assuming the owner isn't.. it becomes yours 100% with very little paperwork filed.

I hope things go well for you and all of this. If you do end up moving and you can find another house, get on the ball with those property taxes. Document every improvement. Get a file cabinet just for keeping track of all the shit you've done there, receipts, etc. Sign up for something on day fucking one so that mail starts coming in your name. 

If you'd have done these things there, you'd own that house right now.


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Jul 10, 2018)

yeah, "squatter's rights" is more of a figure of speech than a legal thing in the u.s. where squatters basically have no rights. i used to be pretty up on this but i think it's changed (for the worse) in the past decade when squatting has become a lot more common.

first basic point - in theory - if the house is in foreclosure, that means presumably someone will have to buy it before kicking you out, which may take a while or may not even happen? the note might just be a formality (they don't know you're there) or even a fake (another squatter trying to take your plac). can you post a picture or anything?

adverse possession: generally the idea is if you can establish that you are a *resident*, i.e. you have been living there openly, then it is a (civil) question of tenancy not a (criminal) one of trespassing. as we know, cops are dicks and treat poor people like shit so this may or may not help depending on (as mentioned) how you can document your residency, what your local laws are and how capable you are of making legal move about it. adverse possession statutes often require that you can show that you tried to inform the legal owner and either couldn't or got no response, which is part of what makes it tough to establish in the states. and again, i heard some places have streamlined the eviction process for squatters since the foreclosure crisis started....good luck....


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Jul 10, 2018)

Even it it's an abandoned warehouse, perhaps you can still own/squat it as long as you followed almost all advice @Eng JR Lupo RV323 said?!


----------



## Maxnomad (Jul 12, 2018)

If their still around homes not jails outta Oakland does this shit full time and oughta know Cali laws, I'd call them


----------



## Victor (Jul 29, 2018)

Auction was Tuesday im Still hete today Saturday no one has showed yet.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Oct 11, 2018)

Victor said:


> Auction was Tuesday im Still hete today Saturday no one has showed yet.


One bank prob sold the mortgage or title to another


----------

